# Lightroom CC 2015.2.1 - Import problems



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 10, 2015)

I was covering a match today, first half, got the opening goal. Copied to required images to the second card and downloaded them to LR no problem, quick edit, caption and FTP out to my agency. Time is key here.
Carried on, and at half time tried to download a few extra action shots but LR refused to import. Restarted it, tried again, no import. Tried again: restart, no import. Restarted the laptop, reopen LR, still no import. 
The second half started, so I carried on snapping, and tried again. By this time I was getting a little frustrated as I get the second goal and I can't import it to lightroom. At the end of the match, I tried several times to try to import images as deadline approaches. After the umpteenth restart LR asked me to log in to Mobile Sync, which I had to do online, and bingo! The import started. With minutes to spare I had edited and captioned my pics and sent them.
Has anyone else had the situation where not being online/signed in to Mobile sync prevented them from importing images? Is importing  now unavailable when you aren't signed in?


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 10, 2015)

Conkers said:


> I was covering a match today, first half, got the opening goal. Copied to required images to the second card and downloaded them to LR no problem, quick edit, caption and FTP out to my agency. Time is key here.
> Carried on, and at half time tried to download a few extra action shots but LR refused to import. Restarted it, tried again, no import. Tried again: restart, no import. Restarted the laptop, reopen LR, still no import.
> The second half started, so I carried on snapping, and tried again. By this time I was getting a little frustrated as I get the second goal and I can't import it to lightroom. At the end of the match, I tried several times to try to import images as deadline approaches. After the umpteenth restart LR asked me to log in to Mobile Sync, which I had to do online, and bingo! The import started. With minutes to spare I had edited and captioned my pics and sent them.
> Has anyone else had the situation where not being online/signed in to Mobile sync prevented them from importing images? Is importing  now unavailable when you aren't signed in?


I have not had the problem you speak of.
However, when I have left mobile sync on and tried to Develop, my develop gets locked up (never really starts) until I pause mobile sync.
I wouldn't surprise me that Import was affected the same way.
Now, I leave mobile sync off until I absolutely want to sync my files, then I wait until it is done before I move forward.


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 10, 2015)

Jimmsp said:


> I have not had the problem you speak of.
> However, when I have left mobile sync on and tried to Develop, my develop gets locked up (never really starts) until I pause mobile sync.
> I wouldn't surprise me that Import was affected the same way.
> Now, I leave mobile sync off until I absolutely want to sync my files, then I wait until it is done before I move forward.



I've checked that on mine and thats not he case, although before I logged back in, when I opened the develop module, nothing was responding. it all started working when I logged back in.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2015)

When you say it wouldn't import, what happened?  Did the import dialog come up?


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 11, 2015)

LR did not detect the card in the reader, so I used the import button, and after what seemed like an eternity (probably about 2 minutes but when you need to use something urgently....) the import dialogue box came up, but asking me to select source. 
I used the browse computer button, found the card, selected it and waited. And waited. 
After a further 2 minutes it stopped looking and the browse computer button came back. 
I tried copying the files on the card to the desktop, and import them from there. Still no joy. I could'nt cancel the import box, so I used the Forced Quit to close LR. 
I tried the whole thing again, only to force quit again. 
It was only when I was sat down after the match and opened LR again in the relative calm, I realised I had to log in to Mobile Sync whilst on line. Once I did that everything went back to normal. 
I realise that when LR was asking me to log in when it restarted each time after the Force Quit, I was cancelling it, which probably made things worse, but it's never asked before the latest update. But I'm going to be ultra careful in future!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

Mobile sync's coming up in a few of these reports, so I think there's probably something going there.  Did you have any kind of internet connection (mobile) when you were on the field?

Definitely worth being careful with updates on a high pressure production machine though.  I'd have hesitated to upgrade to El Capitan on a crucial machine in case of bugs, let alone LR.


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 12, 2015)

I generally use my phone as a hotspot, but some grounds have WiFi which you can access on the touchline. Its a bit potluck TBH, so if the WiFi is iffy, I try to use the phone as its 4G and gets them out quicker. I've got a few jobs this week where I need to import images at the location, which means I'll be able to see if the problem is replicated before Saturday. I'll report back asap.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

I think that's probably what happened.  I think there's a sync bug involved in all this.


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 12, 2015)

I've just had to import some new images, and was nowhere near a wifi source and I hadn't linked to the phone. When I tried to import the images, the import dialogue opened and selected the source, so I now know you don't have to be online to import. Which given the iffy status of WiFi at some grounds makes life a bit easier.
It does appear that you have to be logged in to Mobile Sync to import, which after the force quit must have logged me out. So when I cancelled the log in, then Lightroom must have locked me out of using anything. Once I logged in then it all worked. 
Perhaps you are right, there is a sync bug.


----------



## tspear (Oct 13, 2015)

Victoria,

Not just import affected. But on a slow net connection the ability to write meta-data back to the file also is hampered to the point you need to force quite Lr; wait until you have a descent network connection and then Lr works.
Note: I do not have Mobile Sync turned on; I have never set it up either. But a ipdump shows extensive traffic to Adobe at each write. If you have the network turned off before starting Adobe CC Manager and before starting Lr; you do not seem to have this issue. But if you have a network connection up/working before either program starts performance goes out the window and the application locks up. Only way to fic it at that point is to be on a solid network.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2015)

Oooooh, you might be onto something there Tim.  There's definitely been a theme of unreliable network connections in these latest issues.  I'm not sure why it's sending so much traffic though.  That definitely feels like a bug.


----------



## tspear (Oct 13, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Oooooh, you might be onto something there Tim.  There's definitely been a theme of unreliable network connections in these latest issues.  I'm not sure why it's sending so much traffic though.  That definitely feels like a bug.



If I had to guess, all meta-data and many other changes are written to both the mobile platform and the database. Instead of an asynchronous queue on an as need basis. And for those of us, who do not use mobile sync at all, it really is kinda dumb.
However, this kind of async queue is much harder to develop, easier to write to both as you go. And I think the Lr team has been crunched by time, as evidenced by the last couple of releases.

Tim


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 24, 2015)

Well it happened again! 
After a couple of weeks where the import worked, LR decided to play silly beggars again at Half Time. However, this time I noticed that there was a Red exclaimation mark in the CC icon which even on WiFi and using the phone as a personal hotspot would not go, and even clicking on it produced a blank box. The gear wheel was also missing so I couldn't quit it. The only way I could get everything to work again was to force quit LR and then log back in whilst on line. 
Having checked the Adobe Forums, the red exclaimation mark means that the files aren't synced, so why does this prevent me importing images?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2015)

It looks like they've tracked down the cause and it is wifi related.  The fix should be in the next release, but in the meantime, you're probably better to roll back to 6.1.1 http://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-roll-back-to-lightroom-2015-1-1-or-lightroom-6-1-1/


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 25, 2015)

Think I'll do that, and wait for the stable update. I did look on the Adobe Forums and it appears that I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------

